# Which Face Mask Should I Get



## Bling187 (Jan 12, 2011)

Been looking at getting a new face mask which one do you guys reckon :thumbsup:

*Neoprene Ski Snowboard Winter face mask Neck Black*



















*Neoprene Winter Ski Snowboard Tribal Design Face Mask*










*Neoprene Winter Ski Snowboard Skull Flame Face Mask*











*Neoprene Winter Ski Snowboard Skull Flame Face Mask*


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

3rd one but I'm partial to skulls


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread wreaks of spam... he posted something like this in the facemask thread. Oh well, they are snowboarding related at least.

But jeez, post and contribute before ya go and link stuff up like crazy.


----------

